# St Mirren Park, Paisley March 09



## Fraz13 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not a football fan at all so apart from rembering my Grandad being a supporter I have no other info or interest in this place but went for a nosey anyway.

A wee bit of history

St. Mirren Park, more commonly known as Love Street, was a football stadium located on Love Street in Paisley, Scotland. The stadium had an all-seated capacity of 10,800 and was the home ground of St. Mirren F.C. Opened in 1894.

The grounds on Love Street were registered as Fullerton Park for St. Mirren's first season there as they were being rented from a Mr Fullerton. The record attendance is 47,438 for a match against Celtic in 1949. St. Mirren completed construction of their new stadium, New St. Mirren Park in December 2008. St. Mirren F.C. played their last game at Love Street, against Motherwell F.C., on 3 January 2009.

The site was bought by Tesco - worth £15m - allowed St Mirren to build their new stadium in Greenhill Road, Paisley, and pay a cash sum which will allow the club to pay off its debts.

On with the pics


----------



## t5tuc (Mar 24, 2009)

more a bear than a buddie great pics mate any more pics that i can show my mate


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 24, 2009)

Supermarkets seem to be the thing most likely to be built on the site of a football ground.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 25, 2009)

Scottish football is really bad. Most of the results last week in the SPL were 0-0!!
Anyway nice report.


----------



## Alley (Mar 25, 2009)

I think we need some pics from that crane..


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 25, 2009)

Quite a different site, looks interesting. I would never have thought about this place.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 25, 2009)

Went to Love Street a few months before it shut on my tour of Scottish grounds (Temporarily on hold due to lack of finances!)


----------



## jonney (Mar 25, 2009)

The photo of the gym is quite ironic with the pair of crutches just lying there. Is that why Scottish football is crap they have to train invalids. Mind you my team is just as crap these days (Newcastle United) probably going to go down...


----------



## Skin ubx (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool. Been dying to see some pics of this place - knew somebody would get em. Well done!!


----------



## daddybear (Apr 5, 2009)

oh jonney dearest jonney ye of little faith now we got shearer we might just stay up!!!!!!nice report and pics i would have thought they would have used the gym equipment for something or they could have let the glasgow community have them cos they do have a high rate of coronary disease up there with all the deep fried coccy bars and irn bru the consume!!


----------



## blair (Apr 7, 2009)

peice of shite if u ask me its that ground that stoped rangers gettin the leauge


----------



## bullmastiff (Apr 8, 2009)

nice to see the place empty 
nice report and pic`s last tim i was there was with my old work on a 
sponsors day and got free drinks and meal  

daddybear think youve been in the wrong places in glasgow if youve been getting deep fried coccy 
and still waiting to find a place up here that sells em


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Apr 19, 2009)

blair said:


> peice of shite if u ask me its that ground that stoped rangers gettin the leauge



I guess it's just as well no one did ask you then.


----------

